# Finally got some pics of the TT with Whale tail sgi after 6 months lol



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)




----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Finally got some pics of the TT with Whale tail sgi after 6 months lol (giacTT)*

hope that badboy provides enough downforce to push the suspension down while your driving!








I'm sure lowering it is on your list so I wont mention it. 
Not a huge fan of the whale tail myself, but it is definitely an eye-catching peice.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Finally got some pics of the TT with Whale tail sgi after 6 months lol (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_I'm sure lowering it is on your list so I wont mention it.
















Isn't the spoiler supposed to sit flush? I looks like its raised off the rear fenders...


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Finally got some pics of the TT with Whale tail sgi after 6 months lol (l88m22vette)*

I know i know.... i need lower springs :/ And the wing has a notch that fits over factory wing..... and thats where it sits...just wanted to show that the wing looks much better when NOT a different color than the car


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Finally got some pics of the TT with Whale tail sgi after 6 months lol (giacTT)*

I think it looks hot,
the only downside
is that you gotta pop the hatch
to get to the fuel filler.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Finally got some pics of the TT with Whale tail sgi after 6 months lol (exboy99)*

you should get coils over springs








Not my cup of tea but if you like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Finally got some pics of the TT with Whale tail sgi after 6 months lol (Neb)*

I'm digging the tail, but IMO it's better on a roadster


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Finally got some pics of the TT with Whale tail sgi after 6 months lol (2001TTransport)*

You need silver headlight inserts, they would go really well with the bright mesh grilles and your wheels


----------



## chrissor (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Finally got some pics of the TT with Whale tail sgi after 6 months lol (l88m22vette)*

not my taste but if you like it thats all that matters


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Finally got some pics of the TT with Whale tail sgi after 6 months lol (l88m22vette)*

I went a different route, check this out... (Bye the way it was rainy and cloudy that day)
compare my tails to the yellow TT








Before I painted the tails and headlights








After the tails and headlights painted


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

looks good man glad to se that you got it all finished.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

Thanks bro,... and to the roadster.... i never liked the roadster until i saw yours...the tail definitely finishes the back end off. Now if i could only find your front splitter


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Thanks bro,... and to the roadster.... i never liked the roadster until i saw yours...the tail definitely finishes the back end off. Now if i could only find your front splitter









Thanks for the compliment...
Front splitter is easy, http://www.namotorsports.net/d...55117
You will need some small hold downs, I picked my CF ones from ECS.
Cheap and effective downforce that if ripped off at the track won't set you back a mint


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*

The SGI spoiler rocks! It was the reason I starting looking into a TT. Here's a couple angles for you:


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_The SGI spoiler rocks! It was the reason I starting looking into a TT. Here's a couple angles for you:

























You Picture WHOOORE ! ! !


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 8:45 PM 4-7-2009_


----------

